# soundkarte



## Cstar (24. Dezember 2002)

Gibt es eine Unterst*tzung f*r AVANCE AC'97? In Google hab ich bisher nur windows-treiber gefunden...


----------



## Martin Schaefer (24. Dezember 2002)

http://www.alsa-project.org/
http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/

Gruß
lightbox


----------

